# A Big Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

Greetings to all!. I am Simon. I was searching " Beeswax BowString recipes" and it brought me to this site. My main Hobby is archery. I'm hear to learn and to find more info on Homemade beeswax bow string recipes. Now the entire process from buying your own hives, and bee's, maintenance, and the removal of honey and the many uses of wax has me now interested in Beekeeping. I am now researching local county laws and State Orgs for more info. 

p.s,
I meant "BIG" not bif. :doh:

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Welcome double s, I mess around a little with archery. I think you will like it here. Make sure to read all the stickys, as they are loaded with information.


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Thank you for the warm welcome Dunkel. :thumbsup:


Dunkel said:


> Welcome double s, I mess around a little with archery. I think you will like it here. Make sure to read all the stickys, as they are loaded with information.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Welcome, lots of bees over in pullman at WSU.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Welcome to the forum. I am fairly new here, as well. It is funny what brings us to beekeeping. I actually became interested through gardening.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Double S,

Leave now! Don't look back... Get some wax and move on.

Unless you need a new addiction. If that's the case, then Welcome...


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Thank you all again for the warm welcome. I've been doing a lot of browsing. I've been dissecting The How to subsection, thread by thread, Specially the glossary of terms. I'm loving the Picture section too!. I am a archery addict, one more POSITIVE addiction wouldn't hurt. I'm a Mod for several major Archery forums so I know the addiction part. :banana:

Thanks for the heads up about WSU. I'm about 95 miles away from theme. I'm taking things slow and doing a lot of reading..read....read more. I'm a hands on person so I would like to get some first hand contact with Beekeepers and be around the hives if possible. I want to make sure that i don't chicken out or back out around the hives, I want to makes sure I'm serious before investing time and money in Beekeeping. To be honest, I can't even recollect if I've seen hives in my area. I'm gonna look more into the WSU Course and also see if I there's any local Beekeepers in my county. I still need to find out the laws for beekeeping in my county. I met some nice ladies at a local Farmers market selling Honey from the Spangle area. I bought some (Goldenrod?) honey and a couple ounces of beeswax from them too for my bow strings. I'm gonna go back next Friday and ask them a few more questions about beekeeping. 

Simon


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Welcome Simon!


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Btw, I concur with some of the posters above........RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!!!!

<sigh> Me thinks it's too late, though, you're another innocent pulled into the sticky comb of beekeeping.....so, HAVE FUN!!!!!!! 

Welcome aboard,
Ed


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Thanks for the heads up. I'm still reading through the "how to" section when time permits. I did find out that my county has no regulations , ordinances on Beekeeping. I also found a local Beek club about 50 miles away. I'm still trying to figure out the different hives.....I have a very bad back, I'm partially disabled So i need to take that into account.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Aw heck, don't mess with correcting it....everybody needs a laugh once in a while. 

You will get a lot of suggestions on "type" of hives. I personally started out with 8-frame, all medium Langstroth hives...I'm not getting any younger and I had back surgery back in the early 90's.

You might want to think in reverse...think about how you want to harvest your honey. If you want to extract and save your comb then you'll need a system that uses standard frames. If you want to do crush and strain then you can use just about any system including the top bar hives. I've never worked with top bar hives (tbh) but have read several articles stating that Langstroth are normally better for newbees to start with. 

Research, research, and then research some more...then make your decision.

But, whatever you do, have fun...and watch out for those bif waves!!!!<grin>

Ed


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Archery nut down here in Oregon myself (wet side of the mountains). I did get my antelope with a bow last year. Too hard to draw a rifle tag down here anyway. I made the mistake of tracking every nickel I put into this hobby (I would never tell my wife). It is quite the obsession for me but I like building with wood. Do you draw Oregon tags?


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Thanks for the input. I'm making sure to do as much reading as possible. I've had 1 knee surgery and two L4-L5 Surgeries. I can still get things done, it just takes me a little longer and i have to watch how I go about doing things. 


Intheswamp said:


> Aw heck, don't mess with correcting it....everybody needs a laugh once in a while.
> 
> You will get a lot of suggestions on "type" of hives. I personally started out with 8-frame, all medium Langstroth hives...I'm not getting any younger and I had back surgery back in the early 90's.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Lope minz. I want one too. We have some here in the SW section of Washington but the numbers are not up yet, so they are off limits. My property borders state land so I just take my time and hike up the mountain ( with a lot of stops) to hunt Mule Deer, turkey. It's good exercise for sure. I lived in Salem for a few years when I was a young lad. I've never hunted out of state. It gets to expensive plus I have limitations so i don't want to go above my limits. I know every nook and cranny of the public land behind my home. I'm still trying to get elk. Yummy!. 



minz said:


> Archery nut down here in Oregon myself (wet side of the mountains). I did get my antelope with a bow last year. Too hard to draw a rifle tag down here anyway. I made the mistake of tracking every nickel I put into this hobby (I would never tell my wife). It is quite the obsession for me but I like building with wood. Do you draw Oregon tags?


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Well some good news. My county has no regs on Beekeeping but I was worried about my little neighborhood association. I live out in the country but I live in a little community of about 15 homes...about a block long. We have an association and bylaws but i found out it was never made legal through the county. I brought up Beekeeping to my neighbors and I was surprised by their comments. I never knew that some of my neighbors were Beek's. They were happy that I might be getting into beekeeping. They all have vegetable and fruit tree's. One neighbor, a retired Plumber from Yakima had a couple hives when he lived in the Yakima area. He lost his bee's due to disease. Another neighbor down the road had several hives in a fruit orchard. He passed away and had passed it on to another neighbor through a "will" but never informed the neighbor until he received the letter. The person didn't have Beek experience and the bees later died or moved on. I actually called him up to see if the boxes are still usable and if he will sell them. 3-4 Langstroth hives, I haven't seen them yet but I was told he stored them away in a large farm garage. I was interested in KTBH but if I can get the Langstroth hives at a good price, it would be a good start. I'm gonna use the rest of the year to educated myself and start with Bee's next year. I will be getting the equipment this year though. It's nice to know that I have the backing of my neighbors...I don't want to piss off my neighbors.. they are really good to me and my family. 
So far, I bought two books off of Amazon for my touch pad. 4 seasons of beekeeping for TBH. It was a short read but it was only a few bucks. I also bought Beekeeping for dummies. I'm just a quarter of the way through this E-book. I just ordered the HIVE AND THE HONEYBEE through Dadant. It's the book used for the class course that i want to take in a few months near Spokane. So I bought it ahead of time and get some reading in. 

Simon


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Grab a copy of First Lessons in Beekeeping....new version with Keith Delaplane authoring it.

Ed


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: A Bif Wave and handshake from Eastern Washington State.*

Thanks, I'll be sure to check it out. 



Intheswamp said:


> Grab a copy of First Lessons in Beekeeping....new version with Keith Delaplane authoring it.
> 
> Ed


----------

